# كيف انفذ مشاريع الصرف عاجل جدا ارجو الرد



## mondrado89 (21 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم وؤحمه الله وبركاته
انا مهندس ميكانيكا تبريد وتكييف 
الحمد لله 
اخدت مشروع مطلوب مني انفذ تبريد وتكييف وانفذ الصرف ومكافحه الحرايق
لكن وقتي ضيق والمشروع تم اسناده الي
اود من الخبراء اسرع طريقه للتعامل واسهلها لان الكورسات فيها تصميم وتنفيذ وهتاخد مني وقت
المشروع لسه بنرمي القواعد بتاعته ارجو منكم حد يرفعلي او يبعتلي طريقه سهله ومصورة للصرف والتعامل مع مستجداته
وشكرا لكم


----------

